
Why most data scientists are frauds, according to a data scientist - bocahrokok
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2017/12/28/data-scientists-frauds-according-data-scientist/
======
tgarma1234
In this sentence the word "unilaterally" is used incorrectly in a way that
raises a red flag for me:

"I would say the people who are the most confident about self-identifying as
data scientists are almost unilaterally frauds."

